# Id, Ego, Super-Ego with Enneagram



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Aha said:


> From what I've seen so far, id dom correlates more with sx dom people, superego with so-dom.


i think for that to fit you'd have to change the definition of the instincts, and of the divisions of the psyche. in other words, i don't think eminem, the historical cassanova, amy lee, or che guevara were social dominants (although, that last example could be argued heavily, just as eminem could be said to social critiques in his music [but, his "critiques" could just be an outlet for his anger, so...]).


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Donovan said:


> i think for that to fit you'd have to change the definition of the instincts, and of the divisions of the psyche. in other words, i don't think eminem, the historical cassanova, amy lee, or che guevara were social dominants (although, that last example could be argued heavily, just as eminem could be said to social critiques in his music [but, his "critiques" could just be an outlet for his anger, so...]).


I do not mean to correlate every representative of one xx-dom to yy-dom. I mean that it will be more likely or less likely if there is a certain internal disbalance. Nothing more than that.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Enneagram type: 3, I think

Test 1 (was horrible)
You Scored as *Ego*You scored as having a high ego. You compromise between pleasure and value. You think situations through and have a good head about things. You might want to watch compromising too much or you'll miss out on enjoying yourself.



Ego

43%

Super-Ego

43%

Id

37%

Test 2
Proud Parent_Your brain is sliced... 28ID , 36 Ego , 24 Superego !_​You are very balanced and know what you want, how to get it and how to retire in style. You put yourself on the same level as others around you.


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

9w1 sp/sx

first test:
id 54%
super-ego 43%
ego 30%

second test:
44% id
18% ego
12% superego

Doesn't work for me.
But some questions could relate both to id's hedonism and 9's escapism.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

*First test*
Id 60%
Ego 53%
Super-Ego 43%

*2nd test*
Your brain is sliced... 22 ID , 27 Ego , 29 Superego !

ha.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

First Quiz: Ego 67, Id 47, Superego 33.

Second quiz: Id 33, Ego 27, Superego 18. 

Weird. 

I type at 7 sx.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Donovan said:


> i think for that to fit you'd have to change the definition of the instincts, and of the divisions of the psyche. in other words, i don't think eminem, the historical cassanova, amy lee, or che guevara were social dominants (although, that last example could be argued heavily, just as eminem could be said to social critiques in his music [but, his "critiques" could just be an outlet for his anger, so...]).


Or look at what constitutes Superego...



Ego Ideal said:


> The ego ideal (German: Ideal-Ich) is the inner image of oneself as one wants to become.
> 
> Alternatively, 'The Freudian
> notion of a perfect or ideal self housed in the superego', consisting of 'the individual's conscious and unconscious images of what he would like to be, patterned after certain people whom...he regards as ideal'.
> ...


So, it's related to ideal "image", and narcissism, while some would relate narcissism to Id types (3,7 and 8). Perhaps it's better to argue the instinct stack shapes the Superego, e.g. 3sx (more narcissistic Ego Ideal) compared to 3so (more group ideal).


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aha said:


> Are sure you are 6? It is a super-ego type.
> 
> Although, I understand that sx will score more on id, but you have pretty much huge unbalance.


He might be counter-phobic 6.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

The tests didn't work.
I don't care about test anyway.
Server side scripts can't tell me much about myself anyway.

I fint it real interesting about the super-ego rewards of each type.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Aha said:


> You probably already have read the article by timeless where he explains the enneagram within the Freudian model.
> http://personalitycafe.com/articles/47315-freudian-theory-enneagram.html
> 
> 9w1 Ego-Superego
> ...




I had this theory that Ne and Se in MBTI are id-based functions, whereas T and F regardless of direction are ego-based and Ni and Si are superego based.

In this sense, based on another theory of mine, I'd expect types 9 and 1 to be superego, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 to be ego, and 7 and 8 to be id-related.

This seems to differ from your OP in that your theory seems to suggest that 9 is also related to ego, 2 and 6 is also related to superego, and 3 is related to id.

Did you have the chance to compare the theory in your OP to people's id, ego, superego results and their enneagram types?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Grehoy said:


> I had this theory that Ne and Se in MBTI are id-based functions, whereas T and F regardless of direction are ego-based and Ni and Si are superego based.
> 
> In this sense, based on another theory of mine, I'd expect types 9 and 1 to be superego, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 to be ego, and 7 and 8 to be id-related.
> 
> ...


Yes cause serverside scripts and random peoples mistyping of themself 
really helps us to get an accurate insight into how all this go together.
:tongue:


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

My friends told me I was a 9w8... I don't know if I am ^^'

You Scored as Super-Ego
You have scored as having a high Super-Ego. This means that you have a strong set of values and you are not easily swayed by what may seem fun. You have a lot of respect for sticking to your guns and living a good life. You should watch out for not being flexible and setting yourself up for pain with your stubbornness.


Id	40%
Super-Ego	40%
Ego	37%

Proud Parent
Your brain is sliced... 22ID , 36 Ego , 24 Superego !

You are very balanced and know what you want, how to get it and how to retire in style. You put yourself on the same level as others around you.


----------

